
A 2008 fire in Universal Music’s vault burned thousands of master recordings - RickJWagner
https://www.insidehook.com/daily_brief/music/the-biggest-disaster-in-music-business-history-went-unreported-until-now
======
RickJWagner
Look at the artists! That was a loss.

